# Nikon D90 tips?



## Chris. (Aug 22, 2009)

Today i bought the nikon d90 w/ 18-105 mm nikor lens. Its my first dslr and there is obviously going to be a fair bit of learning curve to get over. I was hoping you would have some tips or useful sites to help me.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Goontz (Aug 23, 2009)

Um, read the manual. There's tons of tutorials and such all over the internet, including linked on this forum.


----------



## thenikonguy (Aug 23, 2009)

yea, advice #1 is read the manual (without having the camera in front of you) then, read it again, with the camera in hand.


----------



## Stormin (Aug 23, 2009)

The manual is going to be your best bet. I know it sucks to read, as it's all technical, but force yourself to do it all you will be rewarded. I carry the manual for mine and my D300 in the camera bag just in case I can't remember how to do something.


----------



## Goontz (Aug 23, 2009)

After the manual, there's a thread that's stickied in this same forum that has a lot of helpful links: 

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...rum-photo-gallery/123160-tutorial-thread.html


----------



## thenikonguy (Aug 23, 2009)

a book that really helped me learning my camera was the "Digital Field Guide" by David Busch.. because it was specific to my camera (meaning when he explained menus, I didn't need to convert what he was talking about, because they were my menus.) 

he also made one for the d90...  Amazon.com: David Busch's Nikon D90 Guide to Digital SLR Photography (9781598639056): David D. Busch: Books


----------



## Chris. (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks guys for the tips! They are helping alot.


----------



## lvcrtrs (Aug 23, 2009)

Don't try to figure it all out at one time. Read the manual then go work with one or two things. Read again if you need too, then come back here post some pics and ask for help. Go to Youtube and search Nikon D90. There a lot a great beginner stuff out there. If you are a visual learner it's a great adjunct to the manual.


----------



## itznfb (Aug 23, 2009)

The Digital Field Guide IS a replacement to the manual. It's much better than the manual and you don't need to read both.


----------

